# ابتسمات جميييييييييلة تحذير (الصور مقرفة)



## مسيحية للأبد (4 يونيو 2008)

جبتلكوا شوية صور........... انا مش هكلم                                                                                          

تحذير الصور مقرفة بجد


----------



## wawa_smsm (4 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ابتسمات جميييييييييلة تحذير (الصور مقرفة)*

مفيش فايدة برضه, قريت التحذير وبرضه دخلت

هو الصور اللى فوق, عادية

بس غايظنى (سيد قشطة) اللى موجود فى أخر صورة

جايب منين البق ده كللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللله

ميرسى على الصور


----------



## صوت الرب (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ابتسمات جميييييييييلة تحذير (الصور مقرفة)*

ضحكة بدون سنان أو
ضحكة عنزة على باب مسلخ
.
صور حلويييييين 
الرب يباركك على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## جيلان (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ابتسمات جميييييييييلة تحذير (الصور مقرفة)*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
يعلم ربنا اتخصيت وانا اعدة لوحدى
عشن الصورة فتحت على سيد قشطة الامور الى فى الاخر ده
منك لله يا بعيدة
بجد يا سمسم حسيت انه سيد قشطة فعلا اول ما شفتها 
ونعم التعبير*​


----------



## مسيحية للأبد (5 يونيو 2008)

حرام عليكم دول حتة امامير مرسى علىرددكم


----------



## engy_love_jesus (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ابتسمات جميييييييييلة تحذير (الصور مقرفة)*

*يخواتى عليهم وعلى طعميتهم ​*


----------



## BITAR (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ابتسمات جميييييييييلة تحذير (الصور مقرفة)*

*مكن تقويم اسنان*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*حرام عليك*
*الحمد لله الاولاد مش جنبى*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ابتسمات جميييييييييلة تحذير (الصور مقرفة)*

يا ساااااااتر يا رب ​


----------



## merj07 (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ابتسمات جميييييييييلة تحذير (الصور مقرفة)*

this is my mistake


----------



## مسيحية للأبد (5 يونيو 2008)

اوعى يكون حد بيتوحم قاعد جنبكوا


----------



## جيلان (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ابتسمات جميييييييييلة تحذير (الصور مقرفة)*



BITAR قال:


> *مكن تقويم اسنان*
> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *حرام عليك*
> *الحمد لله الاولاد مش جنبى*​



*ههههههههههههههه
هى فين الاسنان الى هيتعملها تقويم اصلا:11azy:
دول عايزين يتنفخوا من اول وجديد*


----------



## mero_engel (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ابتسمات جميييييييييلة تحذير (الصور مقرفة)*

*ليه يا بنتي بتعملي فينا كده*
*هونا عليكي تخضينا دا احنا صغيرين علي الخضه دي*​


----------

